# Butcher of Provincetown 2013



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi folks! Here's our 2013 haunt. Hope you like it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Brad.....!! That is just too cool...what a great look and vibe your haunt has...outstanding design and prop building... actors with a theme look throughout..a touch of eraserhead soundtrack running in the background...Very NICE video work...the scream sequence was too much....GREAT WORK..!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was great! You have some super scares there!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wiping tears from my eyes laughing so hard at the drop panel scare. You are my new haunt hero! Just perfect!! The expressions on the guest's faces are just priceless. Great creep factor too. My new all time favorite home haunt video!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

The montage of drop panel screams almost made me pee my pants. Hilarious.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was crying laughing at the last few minutes of the video - absolutely hysterical.

My dog, however, got very concerned when she heard all the screams:jol:


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Wiping tears from my eyes laughing so hard at the drop panel scare. You are my new haunt hero! Just perfect!! The expressions on the guest's faces are just priceless. Great creep factor too. My new all time favorite home haunt video!


You're too much! But thank you. I'm honoured.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I was crying laughing at the last few minutes of the video - absolutely hysterical.
> 
> My dog, however, got very concerned when she heard all the screams:jol:


It's funny, my non-haunter friends (or 'naunters', as we like to call them) don't seem to realize just how FUN scaring people is. They just see it from the other side, and it all seems strange and dark.

But when you're BEHIND the mask, it's nothing but laughs. I wanted to show that in this video. Everyone should haunt!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I could watch the drop-panel footage all night. Those are some of the best reaction shots that have ever been captured. Excellent, excellent work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Already commented on youtube ... but this is my favorite home haunt. Great job as always!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Super video, super haunt! I loved the pumpkin mom's reaction to the drop down panel.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love your video! Your haunt is first class, and the scare scenes are hysterical! I just love it when grown men scream like little girls....priceless.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have such a wonderful haunt and great costumes for your actors. The drop panel segment made me laugh until I cried. You put together my favorite haunt video of the season.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Brad, awesome haunt! The eyeball in the doll's belly button was pretty cool. The drop picture scare is bad ass. The cloaked girl at 3:51... LOL hilarious!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

BradGoodspeed said:


> It's funny, my non-haunter friends (or 'naunters', as we like to call them) don't seem to realize just how FUN scaring people is. They just see it from the other side, and it all seems strange and dark.
> 
> But when you're BEHIND the mask, it's nothing but laughs. I wanted to show that in this video. Everyone should haunt!


We were talking about this just the other day too and I agree with you 100%. Because Halloween is really only catching on here in Australia and there really aren't very many home haunts it's a novelty. But I share your sentiments mainly because you've achieved what we try to achieve as well. That scream followed by the laugh. The drop panel scene is absolutely the best I've seen and it gave us a good laugh for the day as well.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I love your video! Your haunt is first class, and the scare scenes are hysterical! I just love it when grown men scream like little girls....priceless.


LOL I said the same thing when that happened P5 - Awesome job Brad - well done!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the old fashioned (1930's or 40's?) music you have set for the video/haunt. Makes this unlike any other haunt.....thanks again for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to watch this again just because it's so damn funny:jol:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh So Much fun!!!!! You've assembled a great bunch of haunters and that's what makes your haunt so special. Great Props too.... How can you beat that??? Love it, Love it


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I had to watch the drop panel montage again. Modern classic.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Alot of work, a wonderful job, and your having wayyyy to much fun. Totally first rate.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Fantastic haunt! Great scares, and an awesome video to showcase it!


----------



## whataboutbob (Oct 13, 2008)

I aspire to be this good some day. Wonderful job!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You *know* I like it! You're one of the best haunters out there. It's a pleasure to watch your progress through the year, and a great treat to see it finished. Thank you!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

The drop panel montage is hilarious! Great job! (also, I appreciate the 'expletive bleeps' since my 6 year old daughter is as obsessed with this stuff as I am - thank you!)

Grimm


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys! Some more videos from the haunt.
















Enjoy!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> You *know* I like it! You're one of the best haunters out there. It's a pleasure to watch your progress through the year, and a great treat to see it finished. Thank you!


Thank you sir. Very much appreciated.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Grimm Pickins said:


> The drop panel montage is hilarious! Great job! (also, I appreciate the 'expletive bleeps' since my 6 year old daughter is as obsessed with this stuff as I am - thank you!)
> 
> Grimm


Well I let most things go, but do bleep the f-bombs. My kids love watching this stuff too btw. They love the screams. We're raising monsters!! ;-)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Drop Panel!! Drop Panel!! Drop Panel!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Brad, your haunt is a Master class in everything haunting! The detail of your entire haunt, whether the characters, their look and their backstory, or the room scenes, or even the promo, is on a level that outstrips many professional haunts. And every time I see the Berstuk scene, I swear it's a painting. And now your doing pneumatics, too! That's it, I'm taking my bucky and I'm going home!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Totally awesome Brad. Only got two words for ya... Drop. Panel. By far the best part of the video. Simple scares are always the best scares and what we all try to achieve here. Hats off to ya sir!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Dead Things said:


> Brad, your haunt is a Master class in everything haunting! The detail of your entire haunt, whether the characters, their look and their backstory, or the room scenes, or even the promo, is on a level that outstrips many professional haunts. And every time I see the Berstuk scene, I swear it's a painting. And now your doing pneumatics, too! That's it, I'm taking my bucky and I'm going home!


Haha, you're too kind. Thank you! (but don't go home)


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Good Job!! I love the Details and a Drop Panel is always priceless ^^


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Outstanding Brad! Very well done!


----------

